# Thoughts on sending a dog away for training....



## katdog5911

I never thought I would even think about this. But I am getting very discouraged about my training abilities. I have heard of places you can send your dog to get trained. I don't know anyone who has done this and really don't know much about it. What I do know is that I am not getting anywhere with Stella as far as recall and every time I think her reactivity is improving, she proves me wrong.  She is a very sweet dog and I am sure she is capable of so much. I feel like I am short changing her abilities. I have really tried very hard to socialize her, take her to obedience classes and worked with private trainer. I don't know what I am doing wrong. So maybe someone else can train her and then I can do the maintenance. Of course, I don't even know if I can afford it. But honestly, private training is pretty darn expensive too. 
Any thoughts on sending a dog away for training?


----------



## llombardo

I would never personally send any of my dogs away, but that is a personal choice. Training is part of the bonding experience and I wouldn't want my dog to bond with someone else. I also couldn't be without my dog for that long...one day is to long for me How old is your dog? What do the trainers suggest you do? Have you talked to any of the trainers about your feelings?


----------



## katdog5911

Like I said, I never thought I would ever consider this. I love being with my dogs and doing things together. But I am just worn out. I can't take a walk without being on red alert for other dogs. Can't let her off leash because her recall is optional to her. If she is in the yard, she is constantly barking at stuff. Stella is almost 14 months. I really thought by now her reactivity and recall would be better. I have not voiced this to her trainer yet....just started thinking about it today. The thing of it is... she is wonderful with the trainer. Even in class, she will eat the string cheese from the trainer like it is filet mignon. and turn her nose up at mine. And it is the same exact thing. And she listens to the trainer like she is her best friend in the world. I feel like such a dope. So I have to conclude that I am doing something wrong.....


----------



## Lakl

I made the mistake of sending my first GSD, Kaiya, away for 4 week boarded training. She is also a reactive dog, and I felt much the same way you are feeling now, that I didn't have enough experience to train her the way she needed. I would never do it again. 

When I picked her up, the spark was gone in her eyes. Her coat was dull and dirty looking, her gums were bleeding and she had green **** all over her teeth. I could tell they didn't feed the food I sent with her because she was covered in large patches of hotspots. I'd explained to the trainer that she was allergic to grains and had to be kept on what I sent her. It was obvious they fed her whatever was on hand.

Her reactiveness did not change at all, and even when I arrived, the trainer had a hard time getting her into a sit and down. She tried to explain it away by saying it was because the dog was happy to see me and needed time to settle.

Reactive behavior and training is not really something that someone else can do for you, despite what many trainers will have you believe. Dogs feed off of us, and unless *you* yourself learn how to work through your strengths and weaknesses in training, it's not going to do any good to send them off to someone else. They could perform perfect obedience for them, and come home to the same behavior with you. 

It takes time to build a good working relationship with your dog, learn to read them, and understand their behaviors. I can now with Kaiya, at almost 3 yrs old, walk down the street without any outbursts on leash because of how much training we've done together. But my husband? If he tries to walk her, he will get the same behavior I used to get. Because she is bonded and trained to me and what I expect. With reactive dogs, it can seem like a slow, forever process. But the more you work with her, the more you will learn, and the better off you BOTH will be because of it. Find a trainer that can work with *you and your dog*. Good Luck!


----------



## Jax08

If I felt that I needed to send a dog away to train, I would be very careful about who I sent them to for the reasons Lakl stated above. However, remember that dogs will act differently with different people. So you would still need to work with that trainer with your dog. I think you would end up with the same problem as you have now...she would listen to the trainer and not to you. 

What does this trainer have you doing to build a relationship with your dog? My trainer will not train my dog or work with her when we are there. She teaches me. She won't even take the frisbee if Jax brings it to her. Why is your trainer taking her and working with her?


----------



## Gharrissc

I have sent dogs away for training and it was very beneficial.I do prefer for a trainer to come out to my home to work with both of us at the same time. I don't think there is anything wrong with in board training though. Just do your research before sending your dog there!


----------



## KatsMuse

This is just my opinion and I'm not saying there aren't good trainers out there.
I know that there are some very good one out there...but, for ME, 
I personally would not send my dog away for training.

I have known many people that do this...some to get their dogs trained or titled ( or both), either here or overseas.
I have seen some good results and some bad.

For me, my dog is my companion and a family member. I dont want anyone else handling my dog out of my sight. (I've seen enough enough bad things happen with trainers _in the presence_ of dog owners.)

I would prefer to find a trainer to help ME be a better trainer. ...or fork out the $ to have them come to my home to train my dog and me. JMO.


----------



## onyx'girl

Training a dog with reactive behavior is touchy. Training the handler to manage and work with their reactive dog is important. So send away only works for half the equation. 

I'd pay for private training and not send a dog away ever.


----------



## Freestep

So the private trainer you worked with hasn't been able to help with this issue?

And you've been training/socializing on your own, correct? Is reactivity the only issue... ie is she nervous, fearful in general? How is she at home when it's just you and your family? Is she obedient to you, (other than the reactivity)?

Before shelling out thousands on sending your dog to a board-and-train facility, I would ask you what your dog NEEDS to be doing. Since reactivity is an issue, I imagine neighborhood walks are very stressful. Does she need to go everywhere with you and be polite and social? If not, and if she is generally fearful and nervous, consider whether you can create an easier life for the both of you, and not ask her to go out of her safe zone, as much as is reasonably possible. Of course, if you don't have a yard or a place to exercise her, you'll need to go for walks. Is there a place you can walk where there aren't other people and dogs around?

Some dogs are not comfortable out of their safe zone, and never will be. It's just the temperament God gave them, and that is not the owner's fault, nor is it due to a lack of training. In this case, sending the dog out to a trainer may not help much.

If your dog is generally confident and outgoing, and just gets overstimulated when she sees a stranger or strange dog, that is something that a trainer probably can help with, and it might be worth your while to look into it.


----------



## Lakl

Freestep said:


> So the private trainer you worked with hasn't been able to help with this issue?
> 
> And you've been training/socializing on your own, correct? Is reactivity the only issue... ie is she nervous, fearful in general? How is she at home when it's just you and your family? Is she obedient to you, (other than the reactivity)?
> 
> Before shelling out thousands on sending your dog to a board-and-train facility, I would ask you what your dog NEEDS to be doing. Since reactivity is an issue, I imagine neighborhood walks are very stressful. Does she need to go everywhere with you and be polite and social? If not, and if she is generally fearful and nervous, consider whether you can create an easier life for the both of you, and not ask her to go out of her safe zone, as much as is reasonably possible. Of course, if you don't have a yard or a place to exercise her, you'll need to go for walks. Is there a place you can walk where there aren't other people and dogs around?
> 
> Some dogs are not comfortable out of their safe zone, and never will be. It's just the temperament God gave them, and that is not the owner's fault, nor is it due to a lack of training. In this case, sending the dog out to a trainer may not help much.
> 
> If your dog is generally confident and outgoing, and just gets overstimulated when she sees a stranger or strange dog, that is something that a trainer probably can help with, and it might be worth your while to look into it.


:thumbup: This is something I had to come to terms with with Kaiya. Despite all of our hard work, she will never be a "go anywhere" type dog, and I now only take her places where she can be managed and in her comfort zone. My other 2 dogs I can take to the beach, park, store, whatever. But for her, it would not be fun, because she is hardwired to fear the unknown and cannot relax in these type places. She is happy in the confines of our home and yard and walks through the neighborhood, and I have just learned to let it be.


----------



## marbury

I personally wouldn't send my dogs off for training for very selfish reasons: I think its so fun I'd never want to miss out! 

But it sounds like that's not your situation at all. If your dog needs training or behavioral help that you cannot provide it makes perfect sense to seek it elsewhere. I'd always choose a trainer I could see in action over a trainer I couldn't, and in a send-away program that obviously limits how much of their training I can see.
For the price, I'd put my money in a trainer that works with YOU. If you send away you can get back a dog that is functional... but if you don't know how to take the wheel what did you accomplish?

Good luck! Hopefully whatever you decide training can become fun for both of you.


----------



## sitstay

I wouldn't recommend sending a dog out for board and train in this instance because even the best training needs to be maintained by the owner eventually. If it isn't maintained adequately, you're right back to square one before long. And simply spending an hour or two to go over the buttons that were installed by someone else will not give the owner the knowledge needed to use those buttons in the way they need to be used. This is especially true of a reactive dog. 

If training with a private trainer hasn't helped, find a good trainer that produces the results you want within a group class. Or find another private trainer. For dog reactivity I highly recommend the "Control Unleashed" protocol. There are trainers experienced in this all over the country. 

There is nothing worse than feeling like you have hit a wall and are out of ideas when in comes to working with our dogs. I sure hit that wall with Tanner more than once. But in order to get through the wall, to get past the stuck place, I needed to really educate myself on how to handle him. 
Sheilah


----------



## katdog5911

OK, to clarify.....Stella is going to obedience classes. Has been since she was a puppy. Also had her going to a just for fun intro to agility the last few months.(that class is over for now) Also have worked with a private trainer several times. It took a couple of mistakes with trainers to find this one, who I really like. The OB class trainer is wonderful too. She gave Stella the cheese when we were practicing a meet and greet situation. 
Stella is not particularly nervous or fearful. She is very curious about things and people. In the past, her reactivity was more of an excitement with a bit of being unsure about other dogs. But now she seems a bit more aggressive...more growly and hackles up. And she has started getting into a stalking position.... I absolutely cannot get her attention off of another dog once she sees it. I have tried everything.... The trainer suggested that I should go the other way....make like I am leaving. Tried that 2 days ago...she did not care at all. Fortunately the other dog was very mellow and there was no problem. 
She was just in doggie daycare while we went on vacation....with 30 overnight dogs plus the 10-20 day dogs. All kinds, all sizes. They said she was fine. 
So my conclusion is that it has to be something I am not picking up from her or I am doing something wrong. I am meeting with the private trainer on Tuesday. I did speak to her on the phone and explained some of our recent situations. She wants to work on Stella's focus on me. Makes sense.
I really don't want to send her somewhere. Maybe I need to be sent somewhere to learn how to be a better trainer!


----------



## katdog5911

Have read Control Unleashed. I guess I need to learn by watching someone. Apparently just reading the book hasn't worked. 
The OB class trainer said they are having a BAT class starting in Sept. I hope it fits my schedule because I think this may be something good to try.


----------



## doggiedad

figure out what you're dong wrong in your training
and train your dog with the help of a professional.
you can do it, you can do it.


----------



## Freestep

katdog5911 said:


> So my conclusion is that it has to be something I am not picking up from her or I am doing something wrong. I am meeting with the private trainer on Tuesday. I did speak to her on the phone and explained some of our recent situations. She wants to work on Stella's focus on me. Makes sense.
> I really don't want to send her somewhere. Maybe I need to be sent somewhere to learn how to be a better trainer!


Don't we all!  Now that you've explained things a bit more, I don't think you need to send your dog off to training. However, I think there is something going on between you and your dog, and you're definitely going to need someone to help you with that. It's going to take an experienced eye to catch whatever it is that's going on, and know how to change it. You might have to get a second and third opinion if your trainer can't find the problem. The fact that the dog was fine with other dogs when you weren't there, seems to point to an owner-related issue. Not saying it's your fault, but sometimes we unknowingly transmit things to our dogs.


----------



## katdog5911

Oh I am sure she senses my nervousness even though I try not to tighten up on the leash or whatever. When we are not in town, she is generally on a 30 ft line so she has some freedom to run around. No one else ever walks her so I don't know if it is just with me that this happens. I also think she does better with other dogs when off leash, but since she has selective hearing about recall, I can't let her off leash in most places.


----------



## Bear L

I'm one of those who has sent the dog away for training - 3 weeks the first time and 2 weeks the second time. Yes, I did it twice, and my dog is only 8 months right now. I'd do it again, especially if I'm going on vacation I'd leave my dog with my trainer. My dog respects her and loves her pack. I trust her 100%. Both times my dog came back more behaved and more fit. My trainer feeds my dog the raw food I gave her. My trainer also have about 7 dogs of her own, all sizes, and takes my dog out every day to various field trips and private/group lessons with other people's dogs. My dog also stays in her house, not a kennel separate from the house. My dog actually loses muscle tone when she comes home because I'm not as active as my trainer.

My dog is fear / weak-nerved / leash reactive, whatever you wanna call it. She needs a lot of socialization and lots of proper handling. My trainer was able to provide that a lot more than I ever could and on a daily basis too. Bear is my first GSD and was very overwhelming to me at first, I wanted to give up. The first time I sent her away for 3 weeks it gave me much needed rest and break from her. It made me more prepared to take good care of her when she returned. I was reaching my breaking point with her. The 2nd time I sent her away was because I was moving and thought it'd be better if Bear goes to the trainer for a few weeks while I manage the move. 

The #1 reason I sent her away is because I wanted Bear to train with this trainer as I was very particular about how I wanted her trained and all the trainers I interviewed/observed nearby just didn't fit what I wanted. This trainer lives too far for weekly lessons - a good 7.5 hrs away. I've since moved closer to the trainer, about 1 hr away so have started private lessons. 

My thoughts - if you know of a good trainer, it may help. Not just for the dog, but to help you get refreshed while the dog is gone.


----------



## Packen

katdog5911 said:


> I never thought I would even think about this. But I am getting very discouraged about my training abilities. I have heard of places you can send your dog to get trained. I don't know anyone who has done this and really don't know much about it. What I do know is that I am not getting anywhere with Stella as far as recall and every time I think her reactivity is improving, she proves me wrong.  She is a very sweet dog and I am sure she is capable of so much. I feel like I am short changing her abilities. I have really tried very hard to socialize her, take her to obedience classes and worked with private trainer. I don't know what I am doing wrong. So maybe someone else can train her and then I can do the maintenance. Of course, I don't even know if I can afford it. But honestly, private training is pretty darn expensive too.
> Any thoughts on sending a dog away for training?


There are 3 ways of training your dog,
1. DIY
2. Let someone else do it
3. Let someone teach you how to do it
I think you need to explore #3 before going to #2


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I would never send mine away either. I agree with what's been posted.

I commend you for seeing that you are the problem (don't mean that as an insult at all!) vs the dog since it sounds like in other situations she is just fine.

I know you said you like your trainer, and I would do as you said, talk to your trainer first, work on your issues/bonding/ with the dog. 

I would suggest even tho you like the trainer, maybe you need a different perspective. 

Did you ever check out Marta at Smarty Dog? (for all I know that may be who your using)..I know she has done some amazing things with dogs that sound just like yours and she is German Shepherd savvy (having them for many years).


----------



## Smithie86

Gharrissc said:


> I have sent dogs away for training and it was very beneficial.I do prefer for a trainer to come out to my home to work with both of us at the same time. I don't think there is anything wrong with in board training though. Just do your research before sending your dog there!



Strong recommendation to research the trainers before you do this. Just because something is posted on a web-site, claims are not always true and that can be not good for the dog and you. Too many infer ability and experience and people assume.....


----------



## NancyJ

It may be that the trainer you like and who is excellent with the dog may not be that good at teaching YOU. 

I have experienced that with folks I have gone to in the past. A great dog trainer is not necessarily a great people trainer.


----------



## katdog5911

I tried to get a hold of Marta but gave up after leaving several phone and email messages. Someone on this forum recommended "Tails u win" which is where I am going. It would be nice if there was a training camp for me and Stella to attend for a week or so.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

JakodaCD OA said:


> Did you ever check out Marta at Smarty Dog? (for all I know that may be who your using)..I know she has done some amazing things with dogs that sound just like yours and she is German Shepherd savvy (having them for many years).


:thumbup: http://www.smartydog.com/home.htm 
Marty has an interesting and fun approach to dog training. If you're lacking confidence as a handler (the OP) this might be a really good fit. I'd keep trying to reach her or sign up for one of her classes online.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I would go back to trying to get a hold of Marty or Lynn Spagnesi who is a good friend of mine (works with Marty)..

I am aware of some of the trainers at Tails, not sure who your using, but I agree with Nancy, in that you need a trainer who will be good for YOU..

I have seen the end results of some dogs Marty worked with, and was very impressed with her ability to turn things around


----------



## katdog5911

Thanks for all the good advice. For now I will shelve the send away for training idea. But I still like the idea of going away together somewhere!!!!


----------



## harmony

It's ok to send a dog off but I would make sure I seen the person train a dog first. Don't give up though, it is normal to start to train a dog and then two weeks into it the dog acts like it knows nothing. What drives ur dog to work? a pat on the head, a ball?


----------



## FlyAway

I have had 2 dogs that I came really close to send off for training, but I never did. They just took a little longer than I wanted. They eventually got the idea. I go to some training classes, but mostly work on my own for long periods between classes. 

I really just don't know anybody that I would trust, even though I know of at least one training facility that is highly recommended. 

I don't know how old your dog is, but after 1.5 years old they really seem to "get it". Not that they don't at a younger age, it just takes more effort.


----------



## holland

jocoyn said:


> It may be that the trainer you like and who is excellent with the dog may not be that good at teaching YOU.
> 
> I have experienced that with folks I have gone to in the past. A great dog trainer is not necessarily a great people trainer.


 
Definitely agree with that -I trained with a trainer I really liked and she said some positive trainers are really terrible with people-seems kind of ironic but its true--its great when you find a good teacher


----------



## katdog5911

Stella has been doing pretty good lately with her reactivity. Or it is probably more accurate to say I am doing good with her reactivity! 
I had her evaluated by a local GSD breeder/trainer a few days ago. Just trying to get more input into what makes Stella tick. His thoughts were that she has a high instinctive defense drive, which could be good or bad. She appears to be a confident dog but will revert to that instinctive defense mode when she is not sure what to do. That is where I need to step up to the plate. She needs to know that her handler, me, is in control. He seemed to think that a lot of dogs like her wind up DA and even HA if not socialized properly and exposed to a lot of different situations. Fortunately I was able to do that and she is not HA at all. And now we just have to teach her that DA is not necessary either. 
It can get frustrating at times when you have those Cujo moments. But I am able to get her to sit when she sees another dog, sometimes even after she starts barking, and she has started to look at me for direction. :wild: But all bets are off if the dog is coming right at us. But I suspect that will come in time. 
I am going to call breeder/trainer to see what kind of training he has in mind for Stella. I am quite happy at the moment with where I am going but the drive is long and once the snow flies here in the northeast.....eh. It would be wonderful to have someone local. But want to hear what his methods are. Have been to some other trainers that I did not care for.


----------



## harmony

I don't know about some but some people (even if you get a good trainer for dogs and can talk to people) just won't do what it takes. Even if u get ur dog trained one still has to keep the ball rolling, know what I mean?


----------



## m1953

I don't believe there is a right or wrong answer.. I just know I could not send away my dog for any reason.


----------



## katdog5911

I contacted a training facility that would mean sending Stella away for 6 weeks. They seem to have a good rep but 6 weeks away seems waaaaay toooooo long. And it is waaaaaay toooooooo expensive! So the sending away option is no longer an option for me. I want to be involved in her training anyway. Still in the process of checking out a local breeder/trainer. He came up with a plan, but I want some more specifics. 
Or I can continue going where I go....and also working with one of their trainers in private sessions. 
I should mention that Stella is also horse, cow reactive..... I may have to go back to visit the cow farm. Cows just stand there and don't react.... We used to use them to help Stella with LAT. It seemed to work but the farmer must have MOOOOved the cows to a different field....I haven't seen them out lately.


----------



## Twyla

katdog5911 said:


> It seemed to work but the farmer must have *MOOOOved* the cows to a different field....I haven't seen them out lately.


OK that is just wrong lol


----------



## katdog5911

Update...and more questions....
Decided to give the local trainer/breeder a try. Didn't send Stella away but she did spend 3 separate days with him, without me. (from about 9-3) I attended his class this past Saturday. Whew....it is serious stuff compared to where I have been in the past. No treats during class. Lots of practice in heeling and turning and heeling and sitting and downing and staying. All commands are in German which is fine with me. Stella did very well with the stay command, even while all of the handlers were jogging around the dogs. There were 6 other GSD there. She didn't react to any of them. So this was good. She still doesn't get the "fus" concept. I didn't really do that in the past, just loose leash walking. Corrections were given as was verbal praise, and one owner had brought a tug for his dog as a reward. I have always used treats, and not too much correcting..... For now I am supposed to avoid other dogs with Stella, which I have tried to do. But it is not easy! And she reacted like her Cujo self while in the car whenever seeing a dog. The trainer said he would walk with me and Stella in a "dog infested" area..lol So we will see how that goes. I guess I am just very soft, I am not 100% comfortable with corrections. But Stella is 15 months and I guess if she isn't obeying commands she knows, a correction is in order. I need to toughen up.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

some dogs can walk all over a person With that said it sounds like stella has been doing that with you (not to be mean at all!) since you admit you may be to soft with her. 

The real test is when you take the leash. I have seen alot of dogs behave great for a trainer/someone else go back to the owner and it flies out the window. Just like kids who behave better away from home but not in their own home type of thing.

I would say, if your serious, it's time to get with it, and do what this instructor is doing Good luck, sometimes alot of these dogs need some good tough love


----------



## katdog5911

I guess I have conflicting feelings about how to train a dog. By nature I am a pretty laid back, easy going person. Being tough with Stella is hard. In my head it makes perfect sense to correct her if she disobeys a command she knows. But I read so much stuff on positive training (which is probably more my style) that the whole compulsion training method is hard for me. But the easy way isn't working too well.....


----------



## onyx'girl

I need to train daily(and now and then a few session per day) to keep progressing....and I'm still not where I want to be with my dog. It is always a work in progress yet I do see progress and I try to keep it fun.
I need to make sure I end every session on a positive note, and I usually crate the dog for a bit to process what we just did. I've only been 'tough' on my dog a few times, while he was learning the retrieves. We worked thru it and his respect for me came up. I had guidance in it, so felt confident I was doing the right thing....but had I been on my own, I would have caved in.

If Stella is disobeying a command, step back and re-assess why she is, are your commands clear, fair and consistent to her? 

Back stepping seems to be a given. Two steps forward another back, yet progress is still being made. 
The journey is what is important to me...though setting goals is the reason for that journey.


----------



## Bear L

katdog5911 said:


> I guess I have conflicting feelings about how to train a dog. By nature I am a pretty laid back, easy going person. Being tough with Stella is hard. In my head it makes perfect sense to correct her if she disobeys a command she knows. But I read so much stuff on positive training (which is probably more my style) that the whole compulsion training method is hard for me. But the easy way isn't working too well.....


Hey, I know what you mean. I'm like that too... I questioned my trainer about corrections, prongs, etc. Then I see how well my dog responds to the trainer and how she also loves the trainer! She runs to HER car (not mine). She has respect for that trainer. When I started correcting my hard headed dog, she progressively became more responsive and sensitive to my commands. She actually respects me more when I give her consistent clear boundaries. I do think dogs like black and white. Her sensitivity towards me isn't just limited to when she has her prongs on, but she learns now that I mean what I say so is much more attentive than before. I think positive training is definitely is useful, but be open to other ways that can help help as well. My trainer told me that letting my dog jerk me around and lunging and yanking on a flat leash isn't exactly doing my dog any favors either on her neck and that in fact it'll just mess it up more than a prong. I'm not a big person so prong gives me the "strength" I need to control her as we train.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I like Bear's post.

When you have maybe a somewhat tougher dog, that isn't responding to the way "you" want to train, well you have a couple of choices, you can continue on the way your going and deal with it or 2. you can find a method / way of training that works for the dog.

Most of the gsd's I've had / have are not sensitive dogs, if I say "siiiiit" in a how do I describe this, a voice that hasn't got much behind it, my dogs would blow me off, when you say SIT, you mean it, and they do it. 

It doesn't mean you have to jerk them around, beat them up or be a real hard butt trainer, it means when you say something "mean it"..

Like I said, if Stella is cowering in a corner with this trainers methods, well I'd think maybe it is a tad harsh, but if it's working and she's respecting the trainer then personally I'd get over feeling "bad" about it, and go with it..Has everything to do with the dog


----------



## katdog5911

So today was Stella's first day wearing a prong collar. Wow....what a difference. The trainer said he never needed it with her but I guess I am too soft with other corrections. He noticed that Stella basically blows me off a lot. I really need to get her more engaged with me. One thing I learned today at class is that "fuss" doesn't just mean heel....it means LOOK AT ME, PAY ATTENTION, AND HEEL. She is getting the heeling part of the command but the looking...eh. But since I didn't know this I don't see how she would have. I have always used Look or Watch me command. So any ideas how to reteach Fuss instead of Look?


----------



## argo daisynina dvora

I sent akeemi off for eight weeks to a certified police dog training facility and it went well. She came home fully trained and happy. Ando I am training myself, he is not as sensitive as akeemi. She was a puzzle for me so I paid to have her trained before I screwed her up.


----------



## glg46

I had some issues with my Female that I was having a hard time dealing with in training so after consulting with Ivan Balabanov decided to send her to him. Here is video he sent me after the first week of training





 
That's his wife Natalia working her. She's a world class trainer in her own right...She represented Poland in the 2011 World Championships


----------



## katdog5911

Love the video....that's what I need to be doing with Stella. Getting her attention on me.


----------

